# PETA takes on McDonalds



## Doughboy (Aug 17, 2009)

PETA Takes On McDonald's | McCruelty.com


----------



## timshatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Huh? I don't get it.


----------



## Crunch (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a pest controller (when I'm not glued to the computer ) and we're not allowed to use rodent spring/snap traps or sticky boards anymore because they're cruel. Sticky boards I understand, becuase they don't kill instantly and can pull limbs off, but snap traps are very instant.

Yet we're allowed to feed them chemicals that make them bleed internally 

Now this is no BS, but our industry association is fighting to stop them banning the use of sticky traps for cockroaches. Yep. That's right. They're too inhumane for the cockroaches.

I'm curious as to just how big they make the sticky traps.... How many activists can you fit on one?


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 17, 2009)

I have no problem with eating animals - but I do agree that they should be slaughtered in the least painful way possible. Most people would be outraged if they saw someone torturing a cat or dog in the street, but they don't seem to care when the same pain is inflicted on other creatures by free enterprise in the slaughterhouse. That seems an absurd position to me, and reading through the PETA literature on Controlled-Atmosphere Killing, I can't understand why this isn't widely used anyway. It seems to make a heap more business sense than this electronic mobilisation method currently in use, never mind the welfare benefits to the animal.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 17, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Huh? I don't get it.


What about this thread don't you understand?


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 17, 2009)

"Now this is no BS, but our industry association is fighting to stop them banning the use of sticky traps for cockroaches. Yep. That's right. They're too inhumane for the cockroaches."




I doubt your industry (or PETA) would like the fact that I light Horseflies on fire, when they land on my horses.....I am so sick of those stinkn' horse flies....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2009)

I too do not have a problem with hunting and eating animals. Hell I do hunting myself (well I have not in years though...). I love eating meat, especially wild game.

What I do have a problem with, is the cruel and painful killing of animals. I hate people that do such things, whether it be to slaughter them or just for the joy. These kind of people in my opinion should should have done to them what they do to the animals.

Now having said this, I hate PETA. They are in my opinion an Eco-Terrorist group, and I will never support them.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> What about this thread don't you understand?



Don't get the line of reason. Bit convoluted.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 17, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Don't get the line of reason. Bit convoluted.



That'll be because there is no line of reason.

What I find hard to comprehend is the line that McDonalds are "the biggest seller of chicken meat in the US"


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 17, 2009)

gumbyk said:


> What I find hard to comprehend is the line that McDonalds are "the biggest seller of chicken meat in the US"


It's quite possible considering their Chicken McNuggets are a huge seller for them.
Parents getting them for their kids because the make a good finger food.
They also have McChicken sandwiches.
Possibly some others but I can't remeber the whole menu at the moment.


Wheels


----------



## Trebor (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a major animal lover, and a vegetarian. BUT I don't condone PETA's actions. though some of the stuff I saw from them is what made me become a vegetarian in the first place. I support the ASPCA in any way possible. but I am pissed at mcDonald's. because in the first few months of my veganism, I've been eating their fries. only to find out that their fries have natural beef flavoring in them. I know because I have friends who used to work for McDonald's and i saw the box they came in, with the ingredients, myself.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Now having said this, I hate PETA. They are in my opinion an Eco-Terrorist group, and I will never support them.




BINGO !!

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 17, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Don't get the line of reason. Bit convoluted.


 Okay, you're talking to a 12 year old..... What the heck does convoluted mean?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2009)

If PETA had thier way, all animals (this includes insects, rodents, cats, dogs and anything not human) would have free run like the Brahmas do in India.

Every last one of those people are idiots.

By the way, whenever I see one of those tastey looking Brahmas, I'm thinkin' BBQ


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 17, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Every last one of those people are idiots.


Ditto.... PETA  People Eat Tasty Animals..... and I can say they're mighty tasty!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 17, 2009)

Same here. I love eating meat, and I will probably never stop eating meat (unless the doctor tells me I have to stop or I will die. ). However, animals that are humanely slaughtered for eating makes a lotta sense. It's at least the descent thing we can do before we decide to chow down on them. 

That being said, the PETA are just a bunch of animal nutjobs, like the people who were crying hysterically when babaro died. Even though it's tragic, I just don't feel that the life of an animal has more merit than the life of a human being. In my view, the world would be a lot better off without the PETA. Anyway, for a little more criticism of the PETA, I present this. It's a little much with the swears, but their arguement is powerful. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAt1z_TgPQ4_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqlF2rvcYIs_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsMjgnLxFRw_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgZ0dSiTGdI_


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Same here. I love eating meat, and I will probably never stop eating meat (unless the doctor tells me I have to stop or I will die. ). However, animals that are humanely slaughtered for eating makes a lotta sense. It's at least the descent thing we can do before we decide to chow down on them.
> 
> That being said, the PETA are just a bunch of animal nutjobs, like the people who were crying hysterically when babaro died. Even though it's tragic, I just don't feel that the life of an animal has more merit than the life of a human being. In my view, the world would be a lot better off without the PETA. Anyway, for a little more criticism of the PETA, I present this. It's a little much with the swears, but their arguement is powerful.
> 
> ...



I agree....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2009)

PETA IMHO does more damage then they cure. They are nothing but a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 17, 2009)

Whoops, I guess Vassili posted the same video's on an earlier thread. sorry.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2009)

Either way I hate PETA and McDonalds (All fast food for that matter) ......


----------



## Heinz (Aug 18, 2009)

Another organisation that hasnt realised extremism doesn't work. I don't particulary like McDonalds either but there are better ways to about things.


----------



## magnocain (Aug 18, 2009)

How appropriate. The Onion thought of the same thing. Sorta.
Advocacy Group Decries PETA's Inhumane Treatment Of Women | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## <inmemory> (Aug 18, 2009)

Never actually thought that the meat in chicken nuggets at our local Los Angeles, CA McDonalds was real. Thought it was either a SPAM type material or bologna. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 18, 2009)

<inmemory> said:


> Never actually thought that the meat in chicken nuggets at our local Los Angeles, CA McDonalds was real. Thought it was either a SPAM type material or bologna. Guess I was wrong.



Errr - just so you know - Baron Manfred von Richthofen flew in WW1


----------



## timshatz (Aug 18, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Okay, you're talking to a 12 year old..... What the heck does convoluted mean?



Not easy to follow, more involved than it needs to be.

It seems it would be easier if they just said "Ronald McDonald murders baby chickens" or something similar.

For 12 years old you do pretty well with your responses. Pretty clear headed. Congrats.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 18, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Not easy to follow, more involved than it needs to be.
> 
> It seems it would be easier if they just said "Ronald McDonald murders baby chickens" or something similar.
> 
> For 12 years old you do pretty well with your responses. Pretty clear headed. Congrats.



I agree.
I don't think I was as educated at twelve as Doughby comes across in his posts.


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 18, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Not easy to follow, more involved than it needs to be.
> 
> It seems it would be easier if they just said "Ronald McDonald murders baby chickens" or something similar.
> 
> For 12 years old you do pretty well with your responses. Pretty clear headed. Congrats.


Okay and thanks. Thanks Wheelsup.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everybody - welcome to my world!!! Freakin' animal rights activists and those who harm animals,, uuggghhh!!!


For Crunch, you'll get a kick outta this....

Rat Killer Summons Is Piped Out of Court - The New York Times


and for those undecided about PETA....

PETA employees charged with animal cruelty - Other Pet News- msnbc.com

Good day!!


----------



## Condora (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't worry Doughboy, I'm waaay older than you, and couldn't understand it too.

I do not hunt, don't need to: I can shop all meat I want. If I had to get it by hunting, I'd do it, no problem.

As for PETA Co., they're just one of the manifestations a lot of people these days not having a clue on what real life is. They've never seen a rabbit killed, skinned and prepared for cooking, they get al their meat, fish (even vegetables!) already processed. They never get to enjoy nature, everything is "GROSS"...

Bah!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 19, 2009)

On second thought, I think I'll have a nice, fat, juicy steak for dinner tonite. Mmmmm...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 19, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> On second thought, I think I'll have a nice, fat, juicy steak for dinner tonite. Mmmmm...


I'm having the same thing.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Can they actually prove the McDonalds burgers use actual meat? Sure doesn't taste like it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 19, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Errr - just so you know - Baron Manfred von Richthofen flew in WW1



 Are you sure? I thought he flew in Desert Storm???


----------



## Condora (Aug 20, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Are you sure? I thought he flew in Desert Storm???



Nope, he flew against Snoopy...


----------



## Crunch (Aug 20, 2009)

Love it Njaco

That'll be doing the email rounds in my network


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2009)

Condora said:


> Nope, he flew against Snoopy...



He sells pizza now (it says so on the box).


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2009)

He's in none of those! He's famous for his flying game!!


----------



## Clay_Allison (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, right, like there is any real meat in McDonalds.


----------



## Jester's Dead (Aug 20, 2009)

*Meat is murder. Tasty, delicious murder. *


----------



## Maglar (Aug 21, 2009)

Damn PETA.. they're like Al Sharpton, jumping on the offense for anything that so inclines them. They went after our president for killing a fly.. how low can one get!!!! 

As for the video, that was utterly cruel.. but people want to get their 6 pc on with their bbq sauce.


----------



## Condora (Aug 21, 2009)

Maglar said:


> Damn PETA.. they're like Al Sharpton, jumping on the offense for anything that so inclines them. They went after our president for killing a fly.. how low can one get!!!!



You're joking, right?
That was one the most worthless piece of no-news I've ever seen (10 min prime time on TV to see Obama swat a fly?), if PETA DID complain, it gets to be the stupidest (if there's such a word).

I'd recommend all of this atavic group to try "picanha", it's a brasilian bbq, it melts in your mouth, one of the best things I've ever eaten! Try the "caipirinha", while you're at it...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

Condora said:


> You're joking, right?
> That was one the most worthless piece of no-news I've ever seen (10 min prime time on TV to see Obama swat a fly?), if PETA DID complain, it gets to be the stupidest (if there's such a word).
> 
> I'd recommend all of this atavic group to try "picanha", it's a brasilian bbq, it melts in your mouth, one of the best things I've ever eaten! Try the "caipirinha", while you're at it...


Trust me, PETA complained!


----------



## Condora (Aug 21, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Trust me, PETA complained!



ROFL

It only shows that they have more vocal capacity than brain cells!


----------



## Velius (Aug 21, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Trust me, PETA complained!



they sure did...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/obama-warrior-fly-19195.html


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 21, 2009)

Heh. I found it hilarious that the news labeled Obama "Warrior" after that. Now I realize that PETA had to sink even lower.....


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> He sells pizza now (it says so on the box).


That's thar's a good frozen Pizza.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 21, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> That's thar's a good frozen Pizza.



No such thing.


----------



## Condora (Aug 21, 2009)

Epic!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak4JgrNPwIc_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2009)

Condora said:


> Epic!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak4JgrNPwIc_




I have that vinyl album!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> No such thing.


Please elaborate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Please elaborate.



He is saying that there is no such thing as frozen pizza...

He is correct as well. There are frozen pizza's that one can eat, but they do not compare to real pizza, especially a real stone oven pizza.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He is saying that there is no such thing as frozen pizza...
> 
> He is correct as well. There are frozen pizza's that one can eat, but they do not compare to real pizza, especially a real stone oven pizza.


I know nothing compares to a good shop Pie, but I was saying the Red Baron is good as far as frozen pizza's go.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I know nothing compares to a good shop Pie, but I was saying the Red Baron is good as far as frozen pizza's go.



Sorry doughboy, no such thing exists. Frozen pizzas also go by another name - patio blocks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Sorry doughboy, no such thing exists. Frozen pizzas also go by another name - patio blocks.


I'll be danged...and this whole time I thought that's what they were flinging in the Olympic discuss event.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 22, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I'll be danged...and this whole time I thought that's what they were flinging in the Olympic discuss event.



LMAO!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 22, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I'll be danged...and this whole time I thought that's what they were flinging in the Olympic discuss event.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Condora (Aug 23, 2009)

Alla thesa debate over da pizza, and notta one single italian?
I'ma chocked!


----------

